# Couple Questions Re Mini Foaling



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 28, 2020)

I have assembled what I can for a foaling kit. Questions: Would mineral oil be safe to use if I need a lube? Of course, I can't get my hands on any K9 Jelly or vet gloves. And, do all of you break open the amnio-bag at presentation, or only interfere if there is a problem? And lastly, is Betadine ok to swab the cord site?

Thanks again!

Holly


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2020)

I usually break the sac when I see the nose. If I have to help in any way, its easier to grip the legs if the sac has been broken. Betadine is fine, as is any iodine based product.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you, Ryan!

Maybe Baby was about View attachment 41223
View attachment 41223
View attachment 41224
the same at about 7.0. Here's pictures from just now:


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 28, 2020)

And here's two more from just now:


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 28, 2020)

Having trouble uploading, sorry.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2020)

Id be watching her like a hawke, a couple of good rolls will roll the foal into position for arrival. Shes elongating perfectly.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh Ryan, thank you! We have never done this, and it is very stressful! I just got up for my shift. Hubby said she has been rolling. She is so obviously uncomfortable. Now, she's just calmly standing at the food, but she paces a lot. The vet said he wants me to call him when in labor. How long do I wait? It's 2:00 am in the morning here. Of course.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 29, 2020)

She has been acting like she is in stage 1 of labor all night: restless, lots of butt rubbing on wall, yawning, acting like mild colic, then she lays down sternally and rests. I have a text into the vet, but it's 5:30 am here, and he's probably still sleeping. He said he wanted me to let him know when she's in labor.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 29, 2020)

After a very active night last night, she's just standing around either eating or rubbing on the walls. She definitely looks lower.


----------



## Taz (Apr 29, 2020)

You're getting close, hang in there.
Just a thought looking at that picture.... a foal might be able to get out the gap between the wall and the gate, they are really tiny. I'm sure you have it all under control I'm just a worrier


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, I'm sure you're right! It would just get into another pasture; she couldn't escape the property. Thanks!!!!! 

I'm a worrier too!!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh, and we use that gate to feed our big guys. Hubby said he will use plywood to block off the escape route if the little thing ever gets here. Thanks Taz!

All pretty quiet today: standing, rubbing on walls, lots of tail being held up and swished, lots of meadow muffin poops, and eating well. Ph was 7.0. It seems to drop a tenth each day.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 30, 2020)

Now I'm getting concerned. Last night, I really thought Sally was in stage 1 of labor. Tonight, she is very quiet. Is this normal?


----------



## Taz (Apr 30, 2020)

Don't worry, I've read lots of threads here where it can go on for a while like that. It's like they have false labor the same as people do. Possibly the foal being active without much room in there making her uncomfortable.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 30, 2020)

It is perfectly normal Holly. Last year I had a mare that went on like this for two weeks. Meadow puffin poops ? does that mean they are runny ?


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 1, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> It is perfectly normal Holly. Last year I had a mare that went on like this for two weeks. Meadow puffin poops ? does that mean they are runny ?



Meadow muffins means normal poops


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 1, 2020)

LOL. Cute term!  I am also wondering about lubricant in case of having to help out my mare. My first time as a helper. They are very hard to find right now. I know Iodine, etc are good but will it also work as a lubricant? KY jelly must be one of those things everyone is hoarding (LOL). I found gloves, but not the long gloves. Want to keep adding to my foaling kit. I have written on a large tote for my family in case I am at work which is detailed in permanent marker very simply: Red Bag-cut and clear face immediately. White bag-ok but watch and help as needed. Vet's phone number. Then towels, scissors, gloves, Iodine, etc. inside. Just missing the lube and something for pain. The pain relievers available, are they only available by RX? I am so excited and very nervous!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 1, 2020)

Banamine for pain is available from a vet. Lube is only needed if you need to go up inside. We have a lube that has basically veterycin in it that our vet gave us ages ago. But if you can't find KY, I bet any feminine lubricant will work too.


----------



## Taz (May 1, 2020)

I was listening to a pod cast by a repo vet, she said her favorite lube was vasaline, if you can get some. Iodine I don't think would work but maybe sudsing up really well with soap? I've been trying to figure out the same thing. Banamine is only available by Rx but if you call your vet you should be able to pick up a tube of banamine paste. Max dose 1 line/100lbs, put it on your finger and pop it in her cheek. I keep thinking if I have everything ready in case of a problem it's going to be fine but still panicking.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 1, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> LOL. Cute term!  I am also wondering about lubricant in case of having to help out my mare. My first time as a helper. They are very hard to find right now. I know Iodine, etc are good but will it also work as a lubricant? KY jelly must be one of those things everyone is hoarding (LOL). I found gloves, but not the long gloves. Want to keep adding to my foaling kit. I have written on a large tote for my family in case I am at work which is detailed in permanent marker very simply: Red Bag-cut and clear face immediately. White bag-ok but watch and help as needed. Vet's phone number. Then towels, scissors, gloves, Iodine, etc. inside. Just missing the lube and something for pain. The pain relievers available, are they only available by RX? I am so excited and very nervous!!



I've done the same thing with a foaling kit! Every time I add something, it gets listed on the tub.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 1, 2020)

Taz said:


> I was listening to a pod cast by a repo vet, she said her favorite lube was vasaline, if you can get some. Iodine I don't think would work but maybe sudsing up really well with soap? I've been trying to figure out the same thing. Banamine is only available by Rx but if you call your vet you should be able to pick up a tube of banamine paste. Max dose 1 line/100lbs, put it on your finger and pop it in her cheek. I keep thinking if I have everything ready in case of a problem it's going to be fine but still panicking.



I already have Banamine. We had a horse who colicked every 3 weeks who turned out to have ovarian cancer. She had surgery, and praise God she's fine! I'm sure I can find some vasaline but have no idea how old it is. I have spray vetricin. Wonder if that would work mixed with vasaline. Praying I won't need it.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 1, 2020)

Just went out to check Sally's milk. She has bagged up quite a bit. Can even see the bags from the back. Her milk on Maybe Baby tested at 6.8.


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2020)

Oh she's getting closer.
What a great story about your mare, and what a lucky girl to have you looking after her!! Thank you for that smile.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 2, 2020)

Just tested 6.4! Had a peaceful night. Her bags are big and hard. All she wants to do is eat.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 3, 2020)

Absolutely no change


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2020)

They do that, hang in there.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 3, 2020)

Very uneventful day. Her milk is definitely testing lower. It is definitely a 6.4 now.


----------

